# Hooking up oppo bdp103d to denon 4520ci



## dish4700 (Dec 29, 2012)

How is everybody?

Just a quick question? 

What is the best way to hook up a oppo bdp-103d to the denon 4520ci?
is it better to hook up oppo bdp-103d direct to tv and direct to denon for audio? and which HDMI do i hook it up to on the denon 4520ci? so your input would be appreciated

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll defer to actual owners of the Oppo's. I have noticed they often hook up one HDMI to the Denon & the other to their display. Have you tried doing this, and have you noticed a difference?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Both should work the same if your not applying any video processing on that input on the denon.

The 2nd HDMI is for folks with older receivers that don't support 3D or 4K


----------



## Rick R (Dec 3, 2013)

dish4700 said:


> How is everybody?
> 
> Just a quick question?
> 
> ...


Either is good, however if you are using both HDMI ports from the 103D then HDMI 1 should go to the TV (additional video processing QDEO or Darby 103 or 103D respectively is on HDMI 1) and HDMI 2 to the 4520 AVR note there are a number of options in the setup menu for the various configs like turning off audio on HDMI 1 when HDMI 2 is being used for the AVR. As I have the 95 I just use the HDMI 1 output and do no processing in the 4520 it being 3D and 4k compatible however see the note below if I still had the 103 I would be using both HDMI outputs.

Note: a minor *caution* if you are into SACD then the 103 cannot output DSD from HDMI 1 only HDMI 2 (Oppo 93 and 95 can output DSD from both HDMI ports) according to the manual this is a hardware limitation and why I no longer have the 103 went to a 95 (AVR Limitation at the time). I am expecting this is no different in the Oppo103D, but please check the manual I could be wrong:gulp::R. So if that is the case with the Darby version and you want to play SACD using DSD then you will have to use HDMI 2 through the AVR to the TV (and waste the Darby processing) or use HDMI 1 for the TV and HDMI 2 to the AVR. The 103 will play SACD from HDMI 1 but it is output as PCM.


----------

